# What happened to Jerry Seinfeld's bike?



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

I know they auctioned off the set to the public I think...amazingly though I have never noticed that the green one hanging on his wall on the show was a Klein until the other night lol...anyone know if it was sold along with the other pieces on the set and did someone on here in up with it somehow? just curious


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Its probably hanging in his warehouse along with his 75 Porsches.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

it'd be kinda cool to make a replica with your cannondale.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

sorry lime green is not my cup of tea


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

The way I heard it: the original green Rascal was stolen from the set, Cannondale jumped in with a Super V 3000 which was seen briefly before also being stolen - replaced with Klein adroit seen in final shows.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

wow interesting did not know that. ty mechagouki was just wondering because i've seen like every episode i think lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

it was a Pinnacle not a Rascal.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

and is it a specialed shop or something that they walk past all the time?


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

So the Pinnacle and Super V were stolen, but the Adroit was "master of his domain"


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mik_git said:


> and is it a specialed shop or something that they walk past all the time?


the shop facade in the show was actually a shop in Morgan Hill down the street from Specialized. That's what I was told anyway from a fairly reliable source...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> it'd be kinda cool to make a replica with your cannondale.


Nice
:lol:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice
> :lol:


glad somebody saw the humor in that.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> glad somebody saw the humor in that.


I may not be perfect, but I know humor when I see it:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

Found this in google search interesting story

> Well, Jerry Seinfeld always had that nice Klein mtb hanging in his
> 'apartment' on TV. I never saw him ride, but the story I heard was that
> he put bikes in the set so he could write them off as business expenses.
> Since the bikes he put there weren't exactly collector's items, maybe he
> liked to ride. Seems to me I also remember seeing a picture of the
> Material Girl on a bike, though with enough garb on to disguise her
> identity
.

Michael Richards ("Kramer") put that bike there. He's a cyclist.
Afterwards, there was a flurry of bike company activity to pay for product
placements on popular TV shows. A Cannondale was placed in Kramer's
apartment, and one appeared in Jerry's apartment as well for a time. One of
the bikes in Jerry's apartment had its fork installed backwards.

Specialized paid to have a bike shop featuring Specialized bikes on the
street that the characters would walk down. It was called the "Special Bike
Shop," and it had all Specialized products in the window. There was also a
Specialized bike in George's apartment for a time.

Specialized also had a Globe in the apartment on Mad About You. A few other
shows had bikes in the background. They were all paid product placements.
One of the most common product placements that you still see today is the
Bose Wave Radio. For a while it seemed that every sitcom character owned
one.

Also, Madonna is a regular cyclist. Sammy Hagar is a big time cyclist and
owns his own shop. Robin Williams rides all the time and is profiled in the
current Bicycling magazine (the first article they had in a long time that I
had any interest in reading).


----------



## HighRevs22 (Sep 28, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> The way I heard it: the original green Rascal was stolen from the set, Cannondale jumped in with a Super V 3000 which was seen briefly before also being stolen - replaced with Klein adroit seen in final shows.


It was a hardtail Killer V that replaced the stolen 87' Klein Pinnacle... which was in turn replaced by another Klein. All cast members were given a Klein as a gift from the company. Michael Richards is an avid cyclist and was even interviewed in a late 80's early 90's issue of either MBA or Bicycling.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

HighRevs22 said:


> It was a hardtail Killer V that replaced the stolen 87' Klein Pinnacle... which was in turn replaced by another Klein. All cast members were given a Klein as a gift from the company. Michael Richards is an avid cyclist and was even interviewed in a late 80's early 90's issue of either MBA or Bicycling.


I sort of remember the Cannondales were pulled from the sets after Cannondale refused to give each of the cast members a bike. I think there was an ad (or flier sent to shops) that had a milk carton with the 'missing' Cannondale and an explanation. One of the magazines ran a blurb about it in the day.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Kyle0614 said:


> Sammy Hagar is a big time cyclist and
> owns his own shop. Robin Williams rides all the time and is profiled in the
> current Bicycling magazine (the first article they had in a long time that I
> had any interest in reading).


Sammy Hagar used to own Sausalito Cyclery, but hasn't for years. It is now Mike's Bikes, an outpost of the original Mike's Bikes in San Rafael. Hagar built the shop in what is probably the best bike shop location in the United States, right where all bike traffic between SF and the rest of Northern California is funneled down a six-foot wide path that passes right in front of the shop. The story I got was that as an absentee owner, Sammy was getting cleaned out by the help and bailed out. Gary Fisher did a line of "Red Rocker" bikes for Sammy, basically a special paint job on a standard model. These days Sammy is pushing his own brand of tequila.

A few years ago I was driving with my crew through San Rafael, and saw an enormous Hummer with a fancy bike on the front. I glanced absently at the driver, and got a brief impression that he was smiling at us and had about seventy-five teeth. One of the guys said, "Hey, that was Robin Williams."


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Kyle0614 said:


> .amazingly though I have never noticed that the green one hanging on his wall on the show was a Klein until the other night lol


I think he cut it up and made a 29'er, and added a factory center-stand.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I had exactly the same bike back in about 1990 or 1991.


----------



## corprin (Mar 12, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> the shop facade in the show was actually a shop in Morgan Hill down the street from Specialized. That's what I was told anyway from a fairly reliable source...


Yes, the facade in the show is a rebadged "South Valley Bicycles" of Morgan Hill, Ca. They are not exactly down the street from the Specialized area, more like halfway across town. SVB is on the corner of Monterey St. and 2nd St.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=ActSXwOd3jV1cfsRbt_Odg&cbp=12,255.09,,0,1.01

Specialized is located on the south end of town behind the BEST Taquria chain on earth... Super Taquria!

http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=1...01,-121.644925&spn=0.038121,0.090895&t=h&z=14

But yes, the bike shop on the show IS SVB. I remember during the first season or so, I went into SVB to pick up some parts, thee was an autographed picture from the show, of the front of SVB. Pretty cool if you ask me.

A couple friends worked at that shop, and they always had a place to drool on the Klein and S-Works p0rn!


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

^^ now that is just too cool...sweet ride. did you sell it  ?


----------

